# Things get TRIPPY in College Buddies 5!



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

This here is a panel from College Buddies 5. As you can see, the stylistic choices I make in College Buddies 5 take a gritty and realistic approach to the characters, but they also have some pretty cool sequences, such as this one here, which emphasizes the stress Peyton is felling ever since he let the College Buddies move in. What do you think? Any comments/questions are appreciated.


----------



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

But there's lots more like this, of course


----------

